# How to Build the Ultimate Playhouse!



## LanceV (Dec 26, 2012)

Back in 2007 I bought a guide called "Build the Ultimate Playhouse in 2 days", and myself and my son spend the weekend putting it together. I decide I'd make a thread showing my work!

*Parts List*:

6 - 6' x 8' stockade fence with 2x3 supports
4 - 4 x 4 x 6' Treated timbers
2 - 2 x 4 x 8' Treated lumber
2 - 2 x 4 x 8' Lumber
1 - 2 x 3 x 8' lumber. (As straight as possible)
1 - 1 x 3 x 8' lumber
1 roll of Roll roofing
2 - 1lb Box of 1 1/4" Deck Screws
1lb Box of 3" Deck Screws
1lb Box of 7/8 roofing nails (left over from another project)
3 Gallon of Deck stain (2 light cedar, 1 dark green)
2 Packages of Cedar shims

*Total Cost for me* = $268.42

*Tools Required*:

Shovel: Spade
Tamper
4' Level
Hammer
Drill/Driver
Circular Saw
Chalk line
Paintbrush
Utility knife



Little man decides to help out a ton!



So if you are working on a playhouse I'd recommend checking it out, it took about 8 hours in total (minus breaks), and the guide really helps you focus on customizing it and working with the bare minimal.

I had looked at tons of products and they were just too costly. 

What do you guys think of the playhouse? We've still got it up and I've been thinking of expanding it!


----------

